

Snapchat Endgame - trojancd
http://geniusly.co/blog/is-snapchat-letting-hackers-do-their-sales-and-marketing-for-them/

======
mjp94
Is it really that big a deal to have the phone numbers connected to the
usernames, rather than just having the phone numbers or just the usernames? I
can see that someone may have the same username in multiple places, but at
least out of the Snapchat users I know, it isn't likely they'd be able to
trace the username to a person. Also, people sometimes post their phone
numbers on things like Facebook as well, so some of that information may
already be public.

Curious how the title of the original article fit into the content of the
article as well.

